# an, ans / année, années



## laurahya

Bonjour,

Je voudrais poser une question qui m'occupe depuis longtemps. Quelle est la différence entre let mots "an(s)" et "année(s)" ? Comment devrait-on les utiliser ? J'apprécie toute explication sur ce thème !

Merci,
Laura

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également cette discussion sur le forum français-anglais.


----------



## deddish

Bonjour,

Es-ce que quelqu'un pouvait m'éxpliquer c'est quoi la différence entre les deux mots "année" et "an"? Es-ce que c'est justifié par le cas?

[...] 
Il semble pour moi que les mots qui terminines en "ée" sont une forme petite, ou féminin... 

Merci en avance.


----------



## Alaa Hammadi

Bonsoir,
   S'il vous plaît, je voudrais savoir la différence entre ces deux mots : "année"  et "an"


----------



## Yvan 6

L'année commence le 1 janvier et se termine le 31 décembre.
l'an est une durée de douze mois


----------



## curly

Salut, 

An, par exemple, 1964
Année, le period entre 1er janvier et decembre 31,

Je suis né 1964(pas vrai )
J'ai fait mes devoirs pendant une journée,

 tout la journée, de 1heure à 24 heures,  tous les jours, 

Je trouve aussi que jour et journée sont pareils, 

jour, Lundi, Mardi etc..
contre une journée, 24 heures


Je m'excuse, je n'ai pas les mots pour le decrire, je ne suis pas capable de m'exprimer mieux.


----------



## Anne345

“An” est une unité de temps et s’utilise après des nombres cardinaux. 
“Année” met l’accent sur la durée et s’utilise avec des adjectifs et des ordinaux. 

Mais :
On dit _"chaque année"_ et non "chaque an".
On utilise indifféremment an ou année avec les adjectifs _prochain, dernier, nouveau_. Avec tous les autres adjectifs, la seule possibilité est année. 
_L'an dernier / l'année dernière, j'ai étudié en Espagne. 
L'an prochain / l'année prochaine, je serai en Italie. 
Tous les ans / chaque année, je vais a la mer. (Attention, pas "chaque an") 
Le Nouvel An se fête dans le monde entier, et on se dit "Bonne année !"..._


----------



## yserien

Et si l'on parle de l'âge de chacun, faut-il utiliser an ou année?


----------



## curly

an/s, en general ans, on serait très fort si on pouvait dire "J'ai un an" en ayant vraiment un an


----------



## Anne345

An(s) avec un nombre cardinal : _il a vingt ans_ 
Années avec un nombre ordinal : _il s'est marié dans sa vingtième année_.


----------



## gvergara

Salut:

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait pour quoi on dit _années de service_ au lieu de _ans de service_... D'après mes connaissances, c'est _an_ qu'il faut utiliser après les adjectifs numéraux... Merci d'avance

GonzalO


----------



## muycuriosa

Je pense aussi que, normalement, c'est 'ans' après un chiffre.
Dans cette expression, serait-ce peut-être pour souligner la durée? Et que 'longues et fidèles' serait sous-entendu?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour GonzalO

Ce serait bien que tu nous donnes la phrase dans laquelle tu as trouvé "années" de service.
De manière générale, on dit: "de longues années de service", "je totalise x années de service" et l'expression est utilisée lorsqu'on fait référence, soit à un temps passé dans l'administration publique (c'est là qu'on l'utilise le plus, service voulant dire "service public"), soit à la capitalisation d'annuités (année équivaut à annuité) pour bénéficier d'une prestation (retraite, par exemple).


----------



## Anne345

[…]
“An” est une unité de temps et s’utilise après des nombres cardinaux. 
“Année” met l’accent sur la durée et s’utilise avec des adjectifs et des ordinaux. 

Dans votre exemple, il n'y a pas de nombre, donc c'est logiquement années qu'il faut utiliser, mais s'il y en avait un on parlerait des _trente ans de service. _


----------



## gvergara

Désolé mes amis, je ne vous ai pas donné la phrase complète. La-voilà:

_L'inspecteur Van Thian leva pénilement ses *trente-neuf années de service *pour aller les asseoir derrière son bureau._
*De "La fée carabine" par Daniel Pennac*

Comme vous pouvez voir, il y a bien un numéral avant année. Merci d'avance

GonzalO


----------



## Anne345

Parce que ce que nous avons écrit est la règle générale, mais que dans la pratique an et année sont souvent interchangeables. Et ici, Pennac insiste sur la durée, on s'attend à lire "ses trente-neuf longues années".
Ceci dit, il commence à m'énerver, il écrivait au départ pour ses élèves, il aurait pu respecter les règles qu'il devait leur apprendre


----------



## vinccenzo

Bonjour à tous!
J'aimerait savoir si on doit dire "un an" ou "une année" puisque j'ai souvent cette discussion avec des collègues.

EX.: il me reste une année de CEGEP vs. il me reste un an de CEGEP

Merci!


----------



## geostan

An s'emploie le plus souvent avec des nombres cardinaux; année est plus descriptif. Ainsi, on écrira:

trois ans, mais trois années difficiles.
une année bissextile

Avec dernier et prochain, on trouve les deux:

l'an dernier, l'année dernière (personnellement, je préfère la deuxième expression)

Dans votre exemple, c'est plus descriptif; alors, j'opterais pour une année de CEGEP


----------



## STL

Est- ce la même chose?
Nous achetons des vêtements une fois par *an*/ *année.*

*Merci!*


----------



## mickmac51

les deux sont compréhensibles, mais on dira toujours "*une fois par an*"


----------



## yannalan

Par contre, on dira : nous achetons des vêtements chaque année.
[…]


----------



## mickmac51

exact !

ou encore *Tous les ans* !


----------



## STL

Bonjour!
Est-ce qu’on peut utiliser an ou lieu d’année?
Ex. Pendant mon quatrième an à l’université. En leurs premiers et quatrièmes ans, mes amis…
Merci.


----------



## geostan

Dans ce cas, non! Il faut dire: année

De plus, on dirait: Pendant leur première et quatrième année.
Quant à mettre _leur_ et _année_ au pluriel , je laisse la réponse à d'autres plus avertis que moi.


----------



## nox31

Effectivement on ne peut pas mettre "an" mais "année". D'autre part, on ne mettrait pas "leurs années" car il n'y a qu'une seule "première année" et qu'une seule "quatrième année". Tu peux traduire par :

Pendant (ou "au cours de") leur première et quatrième année, mes amis...


----------



## janpol

Certes, il y a une seule première année et une seule quatrième année mais 1 + 1 =...


----------



## tilt

nox31 said:


> Pendant (ou "au cours de") leur première et quatrième année, mes amis...


_Pendant (ou "au cours de") leur première et quatrième année*s*, mes amis..._
Il faut bien mettre _première _et _quatrième _au singulier, mais _années _reste au pluriel.


----------



## Jlantin

Bonjour,

Je voudrais connaître le terme approprié pour la phrase suivante.

Nombre illimité d'appels par an.
Nombre illimité d'appels par année. 

Comment puis-je savoir lequel des deux terme je dois utilisé? Qu'est ce qui les différencie. Une breve explication serais apprécié.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Donaldos

Je dirais _...par an_ qui est plus neutre et convient donc d'autant mieux à ce genre de contexte. 

"année" insiste en général plus sur la durée, le temps qui s'écoule etc.


----------



## Jlantin

Si j'utilise le terme 'par an', cela réfère aussi sur la durée et le temps qui s'écoule.
Je suis un peu confuse...
Est-ce que les deux termes sont acceptés dans toutes situations données ou bien il y a une règle qui puisse les différencier?


----------



## Donaldos

J'ai bien précisé "_...insiste *plus* sur ..._", ça n'a rien d'absolu. 

Avec "an" on a plutôt l'unité de temps brute tandis qu'avec "année" on a aussi tout ce qui s'est passé durant cette période de temps. 

D'ailleurs, à partir du moment où l'on décrit, on emploie quasi-systématiquement "année":

_Ce fut une belle année, une année chargée en événements etc.

L'année de la mort de ..._

_En quelle année ... ?_

Il existe aussi d'autres règles d'usage_ (ex:Il a 5 ans (Il a cinq années), le 1er de l'an (_le 1er de l'année_)) _mais dans certains cas on peut employer les deux sans grande distinction de sens (_l'an prochain/l'année prochaine_).

Par contre, dans des contextes où l'on exige une certaine neutralité (coût d'un abonnement, statistiques, utilisation de chiffres en général) on utilisera plus facilement _an_ (ex :_ Sécurité routière : 10 000 morts par an. _vs._ Chaque année, 10 000 personnes trouvent la mort sur les routes._)

La distinction entre _année_ et _an_ n'obéit donc pas à une règle unique mais les deux termes ne sont en tout cas pas interchangeables.


----------



## yannalan

vinccenzo said:


> il me reste une année de CEGEP vs. il me reste un an de CEGEP


 Là les deux fonctionnent.


----------



## RaZias

[…]
C'est quand que l'on utilise [année] et [ans] ?


----------



## xmarabout

_Année_ est définitivement féminin en français et _an_ définitivement masculin.

Quelques exemples d'utilisation:
- j'ai 18 ans
- je vis là depuis 15 ans
- cela fait des années que je ne l'ai plus vu
- l'année dernière, je suis allé au Portugal
- l'année de ses 20 ans, il est mort

Sans conviction:
- quand on sait le nombre exacte, on utilise _an_
- quand c'est plus vague, indéfini, on utilise _année_


----------



## Donaldos

> *Emploi*
> 
> _Il a dix ans / il est dans sa dixième année_. Pour indiquer un âge, on emploie toujours an avec un numéral cardinal (_dix ans_) et année avec un numéral ordinal (_dixième année_).
> _L'an prochain / l'année prochaine_. Avec les adjectifs comme premier, dernier, passé, prochain (qui indiquent une chronologie), on emploie indifféremment an ou année : _l'année prochaine, l'an prochain_.
> _Pendant dix ans / pendant dix années_. Pour exprimer une durée, on emploie an ou année : année insiste sur le sentiment de l'écoulement du temps (_pendant dix années_) tandis que an est plus neutre (_pendant dix ans_).
> _Dix longues années_. Avec un adjectif qualificatif, c'est toujours année qui est utilisé : _dix belles années_ (et non *_dix beaux ans_).



(Larousse)


----------



## lostcinderella

[…]
J'ai quatre ans d'experience OU j'ai quatre années d'experience.. ??
merci beaucoup...


----------



## Chimel

Bonjour Lostcinderela et bienvenue,

C'est un cas un peu limite: pour moi, ce sera plutôt "J'ai quatre années d'expérience", mais "quatre ans d'expérience" peut se dire aussi.

Comme le dit plus haut Donaldos:


> Avec "an" on a plutôt l'unité de temps brute tandis qu'avec "année" on a aussi tout ce qui s'est passé durant cette période de temps.


----------



## Tchesko

Bonjour à tous,
Quelle différence faites-vous entre "tous les ans" et "chaque année" ?
(Exemple : "Les valeurs des coefficients de la formule sont renégociées tous les ans / chaque année".)
En ce qui me concerne, je considère les deux expressions comme parfaitement synonymes mais un de mes collègues semble avoir une préférence pour "chaque année", du moins à l'écrit. Je voudrais donc avoir quelques avis supplémentaires sur la question.
Merci d'avance


----------



## xmarabout

Pour moi, c'est synonyme... Ce sera plus une question de rythme et de consonance de la phrase.


----------



## IlEnAppert

Il n'y a pas de différence pour moi. Si votre collègue préfère "chaque année" à "tous les ans", c'est probablement pour des raisons personnelles, peut-être régionales. Peut-être les gens ont-ils tendance à préférer l'un ou l'autre selon la région où ils habitent. Mais ca va au-delà de mes connaissances.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Tchesko

En principe, l'expression écrite devrait être neutre du point de vue régional mais force est de constater qu'en pratique, ce n'est pas toujours le cas. Ca peut donc être une explication possible mais je continue à être preneur d'opinions à ce sujet.


----------



## MacRutchik

Bonjour,
   Par rapport a cette discussion, j'ai lu cette phrase dans un journal hautement respecté:  [en parlant de M. Sarkozy] "Après cinq années à l'Elysée..."  Pourquoi se utilise "années" en ce cas?
    Merci en avance,
         MacR


----------



## Chimel

C'est un peu comme "quatre années/quatre ans d'expérience" (voir message #37 ci-dessus): les deux sont possibles, avec sans doute une préférence pour "années" parce que c'est plutôt la durée qui est mise en évidence et non l'unité de temps (on pourrait dire "cinq années passées à l'Elysée"). Mais la même phrase avec "ans" serait correcte aussi.


----------



## rogermue

Bonjour, 
quant à la sémantique il n'y a aucune différence entre 'an' et 'année'. Ce n'est pas juste si on dit qu' 'année' met l'accent sur la durée. 
Le système fonctionne différemment.
On peut dire que 'année' a pris la place de 'an', probablement parce que 'an' est trop court et se prononce comme 'en'. En tout cas 'année' est plus clair.

Mais 'an' a maintenu sa place dans certains cas dont il faut faire une petite liste.
1 indication de l'âge: il a quinze ans - Elle s'est mariée à (l'âge de) vingt ans
2 et après les nombres cardinaux.

et dans certaines expressions comme

3 tous les ans
4 par an: Il gagne soixante mille euros par an.
5 bon an mal an - au sens de: en moyenne
6 en l'an de grace de 1492

Il est intéressant de voir comment des dictionnaires divers ont traité ce problème: l'emploie d'an' et 'année''.
Larousse ne voit pas le problème.
Robert est bon.
Harrap's Universal dictionnary est bon.
Harrap, c'est le même que le dictionnaire de Pons.
Hachette est bon.

Bonnard, un dictionnaire spécial dit:'an' peut toujours être remplacé par 'année',
sauf dans les cas 1 et 3-6. Donc, on peut dire: quatre ans ou quatre années.


----------



## tilt

rogermue said:


> Ce n'est pas juste si on dit qu' 'année' met l'accent sur la durée.
> Le système fonctionne différemment.
> On peut dire que 'année' a pris la place de 'an', probablement parce que  'an' est trop court et se prononce comme 'en'. En tout cas 'année' est  plus clair.


Excuse-moi, Rogermue, mais tes arguments sur les raisons qui ont conduit à la coexistence de _an _et de _année _dans la langue française me paraissent discutables, puisqu'on y note de la même façon la coexistence de _jour _et _journée_, _matin _et _matinée_, _soir _et _soirée_ (et, dans une moindre mesure, _nuit _et _nuitée_) sans pouvoir avancer le même raisonnement.

La difficulté de choisir l'un ou l'autre des membres d'une paire me semble d'ailleurs être la même à chaque fois.


----------



## rogermue

Bonjour tilt,

mon explication quant à an et année concerne seulement le cas spécial de ces deux mots.
Cela ne concerne pas la formation de substantives en -ée pour quantité comme cuillerée ou de durée comme jour et journée, soir et soirée etc ou il y une diffférence qu'on peut comprendre.


----------



## zapspan

Je voudrais poser une question sur la différence entre an/année dont je ne vois pas la réponse dans cette conversation.  Est-ce qu'on utiliser "an" ou "année" dans le contexte suivant:

Depuis combien d'ans habitez-vous ici? / Depuis combien d'années habitez-vous ici?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## janpol

Depuis combien d'années habitez-vous ici?


----------



## zapspan

Et pour la réponse?

J'habite ici depuis 7 ans / années  - est-ce que les deux formes sont correctes?


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est assez curieux, mais on dira en fait les choses ainsi et on ne peut pas employer l'autre terme, tant pour la question que pour la réponse :

_— Depuis combien d'*années* habitez-vous ici ?
— J'habite ici depuis sept *ans*._

C'est vraisemblablement la mention du nombre d'années (ici : _sept_) qui fait la différence.

Comme vous êtes anglophone, je vous invite à lire ce fil du forum français-anglais et en particulier le résumé du message initial.

P.S.: Si quelqu'un disait _J'habite ici depuis *sept années*_, la majorité des francophones comprendraient_ J'habite ici depuis *cette année*_.


----------



## Haehoo Choi

*pendant deux ans / deux année*

J'ai appris que 'an' est toujours precédé par les nombres cardinaux tandis que 'année' par les nombres ordinaux..
Mais dans cette exemple, je crois que les deux sont possibles!

Alors comment expliquer ce phénomène???


----------



## Chimel

Haehoo Choi said:


> J'ai appris que 'an' est toujours précédé par les nombres cardinaux tandis que 'année' par les nombres ordinaux.


La deuxième règle est correcte ("la troisième année"), mais la première doit être nuancée: on peut très bien dire "ces études durent trois années", "j'ai vécu quatre années à Paris" (c'est même obligatoire avec un autre adjectif: "trois belles années", "cinq longues années"...).

"Pendant deux ans": on les dénombre simplement (2018-2019)
"Pendant deux années" (peut-être un peu moins courant) : on insiste un peu plus sur la durée.
Mais en pratique, la différence est infime.


----------



## Haehoo Choi

Mais comment est-ce possible que année est 'precédé' par un nombre cardinal?? Ça déroge à la règle!!


----------



## Bezoard

C'est que la règle n'est pas exacte ! Souvent, on donne, pour faciliter l'apprentissage de la langue française, des règles simplifiées, qui ne tiennent pas compte des nombreuses exceptions aux règles.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Vous pouvez regarder cette page 


> Faire la différence entre _an_ et _année_ n’est pas facile pour les apprenants de la langue française, car ces deux mots ont le même sens (un an ou une année = 12 mois). Mais leur emploi varie selon la syntaxe de la phrase, ils ne sont pas toujours interchangeables.
> 
> Le nom_ an_ exprime en général un _repère chonologique_. Il sert à donner l’âge de quelqu’un, une date précise, un point de repère dans le temps… Avec un nombre cardinal, on utilise presque toujours _an_.
> 
> Le mot _année_ renvoie à la notion de _durée_ ; l’année est considérée dans son déroulement (du 1er janvier au 31 décembre).



ainsi que celle-ci


> *AN :*
> ➜ On utilise toujours « *an* » après des nombres cardinaux. « An » est utilisé comme unité de temps.
> 
> *ANNÉE :*
> ➜ On utilise « *année »*  avec des adjectifs, avec des nombres ordinaux ou pour mettre l’accent sur la *durée*.



qui font le point sur l'emploi des deux termes.


----------



## Bezoard

Sans oublier les nombreux fils traitant de la question sur le forum français-anglais :
an, ans / année, années
l'an dernier/prochain / l'année dernière/prochaine
le nouvel an / la nouvelle année


----------



## Terio

J'ai 66 ans et je me pose cette question depuis des années. C'est très difficile à cerner. Je n'aurais jamais dit : « J'ai 66 années et je me pose cette questions depuis des ans ». Mais je ne sais pas exactement pourquoi !


----------



## Locape

La réponse est clairement au post #54, '66 ans' est une donnée brute, et 'depuis des années' insiste sur la durée. Sinon, on pourrait dire 'j'ai 66 longues années derrière moi' qui insisterait sur la durée, et 'je me pose cette question tous les ans', qui laisserait penser qu'on se pose cette question une fois par an !


----------



## Maître Capello

Les extraits cités au #54 donnent certes un certain nombre d'indications pour le choix entre _ans_ et _années_, mais la réalité est plus compliquée. En particulier, il est clairement faux de dire : « On utilise toujours « an » après des nombres cardinaux. »  Il n'y a en effet malheureusement pas de règle absolue. Il faudrait plutôt dire _le plus souvent_, mais certainement pas _toujours_ ! Le premier extrait dit d'ailleurs plus justement « on utilise presque toujours _an_ ».

On peut ainsi utiliser tout aussi naturellement _années_ que _ans_ dans _après dix *ans/années* de guerre_.

Lorsque _ans/années_ est précédé d'un cardinal et suivi d'un qualificatif, on préfère d'ailleurs _années_, ce qui va à l'encontre de la « règle » précitée. Exemple :

_Nous avons vécu deux *ans* difficiles._ 
_Nous avons vécu deux *années* difficiles._


----------

